# Could have swore this used to be in the library



## _broshe_ (Jan 16, 2012)

For the life of me I can't find this story. It tells the story of a girl who's mother at a pool party knotices her daughter has gained a little weight, and puts her on a diet. Shortly after starting the diet, she starts having dreams about a baker feeding her large and sometimes huge quantities of sweets and baked goods. The girl wakes up little fatter each time. eventually the mother stops trying to put her on a diet and mean classmates stop nettling her due to a peice of paper that delivers a papercut followed by weight gain. eventyally it turns out the 'baker' is some sort of friendly devil

help me find this one.


----------



## coyote wild (Jan 16, 2012)

The Devil and Little Suzie is the only one I can think of, although I don't remember anything about paper cuts.


----------



## _broshe_ (Jan 17, 2012)

Yeah that was similar in premis, but not quite it. Girl was a bit older, and had some other things obviously diffrent. Thanks though


----------



## Brainiac (Feb 12, 2012)

Candyman is the name of the story.


----------



## TheOwl (Feb 13, 2012)

www.geocities.ws/maxoutfa/candyman.doc


----------



## _broshe_ (Apr 2, 2012)

yes thats the one... thanks


----------

